# Be afeared....



## VamP (6 Feb 2012)

...I have now learned to upload pictures!

Here's a few from my 11/12 season which finished with a gorgeous snowy race at Herne Hill.


----------



## martint235 (6 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> ...I have now learned to upload pictures!
> 
> Here's a few from my 11/12 season which finished with a gorgeous snowy race at Herne Hill.


Errrmmm......


----------



## jamin100 (6 Feb 2012)

classic


----------



## VamP (6 Feb 2012)

FAIL


----------



## VamP (6 Feb 2012)

Bizarre. Anymore than three files in one go and my computer crashes. Must be overwhelmed by my sheer brilliance...


----------



## G-Zero (8 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> ...I have now learned to upload pictures!
> 
> Here's a few from my 11/12 season which finished with a gorgeous snowy race at Herne Hill.


 
Just arriving at this thread today, I take it from the previous sniggers that your pics didn't initially upload ?

Excellent pics and it's nice to see a few Cubes (_Yes I'm biased_ ) being used as intended.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## VamP (8 Feb 2012)

Yes, I had a computer meltdown moment when I first posted this 

Thanks for the compliments, but I didn't take the pics, I am in them. That's is just one Cube bike that you're seeing over and over


----------



## G-Zero (8 Feb 2012)

VamP said:


> Yes, I had a computer meltdown moment when I first posted this
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, but I didn't take the pics, I am in them. That's is just one Cube bike that you're seeing over and over


 
 It was the various tops that threw me, but now I've had a closer look at the faces....


----------



## Globalti (10 Feb 2012)

Looks like you're having a ball there. I will definitely have to try that some time.


----------



## VamP (10 Feb 2012)

Globalti said:


> Looks like you're having a ball there. I will definitely have to try that some time.


 

Yeah, it's the most fun you can have on two wheels, no question.


----------

